# aggresion



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How do I reduce aggresion in a saltwater tank it looks like my clown is pickin on my green one?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

remove the clown fish, add more rocks and hiding places, get a larger tank.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

feed the little bastard to a shark like they did in the movie


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

flippen a dude I want serious answers





















the whole reason why I got the tank was to have the clownfish I guess I will get some more rock and by the way the sharks are vegetarians


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

*rargh*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> flippen a dude I want serious answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have honestly never found any fish that is a vegetarian, they will all accept some kind of flesh.

whether it is livefood, or something that already died.

Pacus are often described as vegetarian, but they do eat meat/fish.

I think the correct term is "Omnivore" or "Omniverous" but not vegetarian.

and many sharks are highly carniverous!!!!!

also I gave you some pretty good advice, despite this being a saltwater topic so don't be tellin' me my answers are not serious


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I do not think there are much difference between trying to lessen aggression in a saltwater tank and in a freshwater tank, here is a thread you might want to check out.

check it out, might be helpful


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i think she meant the sharks are vegetarians from the movie "finding nemo".and i think that was meant for p45..chill innes..









..the reason why it's chasing the chromis is because your tank is too small ..not enough room to swim and hide..and the clown is trying to show dominence in the tank...is there war wounds on the chromis..scratchs and nips?i say rearrange your tank..might less up the chasing ...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well I don't want to rerange it to much cuz I am trying to get it to cycle and their is a lil bit of wounds I think he will be fine they are sharing the food.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if it is wounded and you have had it for 3-5 days do you really think it will be OK?









IMHO - you need to do something!!!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Put a molly in there for an hour. He will kick the sh*t out of your biggest clownfish. Then take him out. Your clown will have learned his lesson. Then feed the Still salt water aclimatized molly to your Piranhas! I did. Little monkeys were a little screwed up.........


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh and its not a good idea to mix clowns unless You have a big tank. You should stick to one species of clown. even in my 38g tank if I did what you did they would fight like bastards. But its your call, but watch out........


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Goblin seems to be doing fine, thanks for the input though.


----------

